# Michael Mann's Best Film?



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

Opinions please.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Manhunter.

I'm also maybe the only the person in the world that enjoyed _The Keep_


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

The keep is a great film. I don't think mike mann has made bad film.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can't pick a best film but loved the series "Crime Story".


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ali


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Roy said:


> I can't pick a best film but loved the series "Crime Story".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Crime Story" was perfect! Also "Miami Vice" was OK for me







I watched both TV series in 80's on Polish TV, because it was the only TV that time (reachable in northern part of Czech rep.) who played some "US" movies and tv series. I remember well their Saturday's "cinema" nights.

Blo...y communists!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Manhunter.


----------

